# Hyperactive



## fultopuk

Hello everyone
This is my first post since joining the forum and since Teddy our Black "boy" Cockapoo entered our lives.
He will be 14 weeks old tomorrow and continues to be so hyper. Any suggestions on how I might calm him down would be greatly appreciated please. 
He has an English show Cocker Mum and a miniature Poodle Dad.

Thank you


----------



## Rufini

My Vincent is a similar age and he too is pretty hyper. Vincents mum is a working English cocker so he's got baaaags of energy! 

The only way we've found to calm him down is to tire him out. It's easier now we can walk him so lots of small walks during the day means we have a relatively relaxed evening. Another game I play with him is to run up the stairs over and over xD He can't go down stairs though so it's a matter of me carrying him down again!!


----------



## colpa110

Hi

Its hard to tell where lively ends and hyperative starts...I think a lot of our dogs on here are on the lively side and was wondering recently from reading a number of threads whether poos are a little bit extra ''hard work'' or just the same as any other puppy( breeds )of the same age.
Betty at 5 1/2 Months is still VERY lively and still the ''busiest'' in puppy classes although she a lot older than most of the other dogs.
Exercise/playing/training all help a bit to varying degrees. Some suggest food may make a difference but I have not noticed this in the few I have tried.
I also find giving a bone in the evening gives a bit of respite from the mayhem!!
Sorry I can't be of more help!!


----------



## fultopuk

Thanks. 
I had been told not to walk him for more than 15 minutes a day because of his age, but gave up on that as it is impossible to wear him out. We have been on walks totaling about 2 hours so far today and he is still bouncing. I have just changed his food from Beta Puppy to Burns as it has been suggested that Beta Puppy is a slightly better doggy version of McDonalds, whereas Burns can be a lot better. I took him to his first puppy socialisation class last week and the trainer said he really shouldn't be as he is, which was a relief, but it is just working out how to make a difference.


----------



## wellerfeller

why does the trainer say he shouldn't be as he is???? This seems a strange thing to say about a 14 week old pup, they have bags of energy BUT two hours is a lot of walking for his age, you have to be careful not to over do it as his body isn't mature enough to keep up with a lot of exercise and he may develop some problems if he over does it.


What he needs is mentally wearing out, lots of seek games, treat balls and short training sessions, all of these can be done in the house. Something to chew on like a stag bar will keep him occupied. Try having a 3 or 4, 5 mins training sessions a day. Sit, stay, down, leave are all good for getting a young dogs brain into gear and hopefully will make him a bit more brain tired.

They do calm down, honest!!! They just need to grow up a bit first 

Good luck.


----------



## Emma

Lol my maggie is mental! She is just non stop lively but at 7 months she is still just a wee baby really. I hope she calms down a wee bit tho. We are working hard at it. Emma x


----------



## kendal

are you walking him or letting him run. if only walking i would sugest you get a long drag line even a washing line, and let him run himself ragid chasing a ball. also working on his recall. 

start ggiving him some alone time in a room or in a crate with a stuffed kong, or better yet i nice big bone. he will spend outs chewing away and will give you some quiet time.


----------



## EvaClareEva

My Cockapoo who is nearly 2 has calmed down alot to what she was i think Cockapoos are quite hyper, at 14 weeks he will be but as everyone says you need to tire him out but as i found out you tire them out they have a sleep then are back on the go again lol big bones are good as kendal says or kongs or other toys where they have to roll them around to get the treat to fall out x


----------



## fultopuk

Thanks everyone. He did a "Peter Kay" impersonation at puppy class - sliding up and down the floor and hence why the trainer was a little taken aback. He is either totally hyper or then having a nap for a very short time and then yes on the go again. Today was lots of short walks on the lead with breaks and then yes training on sit, come, stay for intervals too. I do wonder, what have I done.............


----------



## EvaClareEva

I know puppies are hard work arn't they... is he from show cocker or working cocker? I find with Cockapoos they get so excited and just want to meet and greet everybody and everything proberly what happened when you went training... x


----------



## tessybear

One thing we have all found on this forum that cockapoos have in common is that they are extremely lively! (and VERY fussy eaters!) Dexter gets 3 walks a day, is hardly ever tired and has boundless energy. I have had 2 cocker spaniels and a cavalier in the past who were all pretty lively dogs but they are not a patch on Dexter! My 2 brothers have a retriever and a welsh springer and Dexter has more energy than both of them put together!


----------



## M&M's mummy

Cockapoos are an energetic cross who IMO do need stimulation as they get bored easily.

Your puppy sounds like a typical puppy - so don't worry!!! don't over walk, the 5 min per month guideline is IMO a good one to follow ( hard walking).

Lots of play- some training etc... will tire him out.

Oh and they usually do what we call the DOODLE DASH where they have 5-10 mins were they go bonkers all of a sudden whizzing around the room and generally going loopy. Know lots who have done this - seems a trait!!

Enjoy it though- because they do grow out of it and I think it's part of their charm. Though my Monty at 4 1/4 still loves to play chase games and Boo.


----------



## tessybear

Yes quite, Dex still does the 'doodle dash' inside and out!


----------



## Rufini

Ooooh the 5 minute a month thing is a good idea - we find it hard to judge when he's going to get tired.


----------



## S.Claire

tessybear said:


> One thing we have all found on this forum that cockapoos have in common is that they are extremely lively! (and VERY fussy eaters!) Dexter gets 3 walks a day, is hardly ever tired and has boundless energy. I have had 2 cocker spaniels and a cavalier in the past who were all pretty lively dogs but they are not a patch on Dexter! My 2 brothers have a retriever and a welsh springer and Dexter has more energy than both of them put together!


Ah Tess, Nacho is the minority here then. Fussy eater!? I wish  I have never seen a dog want to eat so much in my life - doesn't matter what it is! - Yesterday it was an unpeeled satsuma that somehow he got his paws on. He must have only had it for 30 seconds and it was gobbled down - peel and all! 

He is lively at times but nothing compared to what some others are saying on this thread about their poos. He does do his mad, bonkers run around from time to time though - which I agree must be a poo thing. I've found bones, pigs ears and kongs are definitely the way to keep Nacho sat down in the corner but then he is food driven so maybe this is why i'm lucky. He'd rather devour something instead  x


----------



## tessybear

Naming him Nacho (after food) is a very appropriate name for him then Claire!


----------



## Kerry24

Hahaha the "doodle dash" is definitely witnessed here!!!

Kx


----------



## mrsmac

Maisie definitely does the 'doodle dash'. Maybe we should add it as an event at the cockapoo olympics!!!!


----------



## Lozza

Boston does the "doodle dash" too...usually just before he sometimes does a poo. It's like the feeling of needing to go to the toilet gets him all excited (note: I can't believe I just lowered the tone of this thread back to poo talk!)

As for the excessive liveliness, how much sleep is he having during the day? I've found with Boston that he gets really mental if he is overtired. So just like with people kids, I have to judge his mood and make sure he gets lots of sleep, even if he thinks he doesn't need it. The more sleep he has I find the better he generally behaves.


----------

